# Mid East Regional IPO this weekend



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Want to congratulate my good friend Dan Cox as both a competitor and a breeder!

Dan has my Furious v Wolfstraum, from my Basha, has had 2 litters to his male Chuck. Mostly just a house dog and breeding female, he just started working this year for the 2 and 3....

V Furious v Wolfstraum, IPO3, KKL1 earned her IPO3 at the Mid East Regional today. She was 6th overall, and got 81 90 90 - she walked 2 articles....

The cool thing is that Ava, Furi's daughter, was also entered for an IPO2.

Ava v Starkenhund, IPO2 - High IPO2, High Female and High Protection at the Mid East Regional....beating her mother!

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How cool is that??? Congrats to YOU and Dan


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Biggest congratulations possible . Hey Furious , strong female pedigree ! her daughter Ava Ava vom Starken Hund - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:
Go Furi & Ava!!!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

That's awesome! Dan is a super nice guy! I talked to him at length about Chuck, Ava and Axel before I got my puppy (he is a 3/4 littermate to Ava.) Big congrats to everyone!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Axel went on to be a LE K9, as did the female Dan kept back from last fall's litter....I wish he would have waited a bit longer on Basha as he would now not have a problem getting her into a working home....I would have taken her except for my accident and 5 month hospitalization! Darn! 

Chuck to ****** daughter should be a nice working pup!!! Axel was a super nice puppy too!

Lee


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Havoc is basically EXACTLY as Dan described Axel! He is a phenomenal worker, a bit much to handle at times but continues to shock me with his incredible drive and how clear headed he is with his crazy amount of drive!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Huge CONGRATULATIONS to Lee and Dan!!!

I knew that I really loved my Elsa, not only for her special qualities, but also her bloodlines. She was a Basha daughter, and a 1/2 sister to Furi.
Elsa's son Archer from her 1st litter with Basko von Haus Heldmann, placed 3rd at the AWDF Nationals this year and the tender young age of 3 years old. Basha has been a fantastic producer!!

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::groovy::groovy::groovy::toasting::toasting::toasting:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!! . That's really awesome


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Update - Furi did another IPO 3 last weekend...

97 in Tracking - 96 in Protection - lets not discuss OB  - girls will be girls!

So next trial for Furi is Nationals...

  

Lee


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! I love to hear about working and winning females!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

A very big congrats to all!


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Go get 'em Furi---show those boys how it's done!!!!!! Smack down that hotshot daughter of yours, too....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is great! Congrats!


----------

